# searching for a sad classical song



## AvengeR (Nov 2, 2008)

incredible sad song isn't it?
i searched for hours and couldn't find it . Someone knows the name of this song? Thanks


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Sounds sort of like Schubert to me. But why did you call it a "song"??? It does not have any words in it. It is a piece of chamber music...


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

a kind of song without words, or 'Romance without words' or 'romance sans paroles' in French (by the way, romance does not mean Romantic friendship or love affair in French, but sentimental song. But this piece of music is too sad for such a sentimental song, in my opinion.)

If you like crying, There are many other works like this:

Rachmaninov





Chopin:





Chopins' nocturne (cello and piano!)





Boccherini:





I did not find yours yet.


----------



## fugrughug (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the links Alnitak. I have started a site to collect sad classical music pieces - you can check it out at http://www.sadclassicalmusic.com if you are interested.

I might add some of the links you suggested to my list. The site is pretty basic at the moment but I am hoping to build it into something a lot more expansive over time.

Thanks again for the links,

fugrughug


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It could be a Bottesini work for 2 double basses & piano, such as Passione Amoroso which can be
found on Youtube (Part II, especially). Haven´t listened through the pieces, though, since they are
not very much in my taste. It could also be an arrangement of a song or another popular piece, say, by Schubert.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, got it wrong, there seems to be only one double bass.
Then there are many more possibilities ...


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry, I just had to laugh at one of the comments.

'the music makes it hilarious'


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In case you referred to mine: It WAS a rather voluminous string tone ...


----------

